# ROTTERDAM | Post Rotterdam | 150m | 43 fl | U/C



## Eric Offereins

Permits have been filed, so this project has the official approvals. Hopefully no lawsuits from nimbys.




Bagelvoort said:


> “Datum publicatie	Organisatie	Jaargang en nummer	Rubriek
> 21-06-2019 09:00	Rotterdam	Gemeenteblad 2019, 152363	Beschikkingen | afhandeling
> 
> Kennisgeving omgevingsvergunning “voormalig Postkantoor Coolsingel 42”
> Onderwerp
> 
> Burgemeester en wethouders van de gemeente Rotterdam maken bekend dat zij een *omgevingsvergunning hebben verleend voor de gedeeltelijke sloop, restauratie van en nieuwbouw aan het rijksmonument Postkantoor, Coolsingel 42, 3011 AD Rotterdam*. De aanvraag ziet op de herontwikkeling van het voormalige postkantoor aan de Coolsingel te Rotterdam. Het project bestaat uit de restauratie en herbestemming van het monumentale postkantoor en de bouw van een woontoren van maximaal 155 meter (aan het voormalige expeditiehof van het gebouw aan de Rodezand).
> 
> De plint van het gehele gebouw krijgt - naast de lobby van de woontoren - een publieke/commerciële functie. In het monument komt een vijfsterrenhotel en overige commerciële voorzieningen zoals winkels, restaurants en cafés. In de woontoren worden in totaal 305 appartementen gerealiseerd. Onder de nieuwbouw wordt een ondergrondse parkeergarage gerealiseerd. Ook worden aan twee zijden van het gebouw luifels aangebracht.
> 
> Inzage
> 
> De omgevingsvergunning alsmede het besluit hogere waarden Wet geluidhinder met bijbehorende stukken liggen met ingang van vrijdag 21 juni 2019 tot en met vrijdag 2 augustus 2019 ter inzage bij:”


----------



## Eric Offereins

A bunch of new renders released: 



renterghem said:


> Kwam wat interieurrenders tegen op de site van Christie's.


https://www.christiesrealestate.com...058700008/post-coolsingel-rotterdam-zh-3011ad


----------



## Eric Offereins

Another pretty cool render released: 



renterghem said:


> Bron: Instagram ODA New York


----------



## LinkD-2ME

This needs to be built now! Beautiful Achitecture. ^^


----------



## Eric Offereins

Great news today. The Dutch supreme court approved the project today. We don't have a starting date yet, but I can hardly wait... 









Uitspraak 202002395/1/R3







www.raadvanstate.nl


----------



## Eric Offereins

Waiting for the start. 










A close up of the location of the tower. It is the brick part in the middle that will make place for the tower:


----------



## the man from k-town

very interesting design, reminds me of the building i milano near the cathedral if i am not wrong


----------



## Eric Offereins

Drawing and prospect released. Exact height 153.65 meter and 45 floors. 














https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/20210126-post-verkooptekeningen-gevels-1_100-pdf.1615600/





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/januari-2021_wonen-in-post_technische-info_nl-eng-pdf.1615615/


----------



## Eric Offereins

12 June, some probing on site:


----------



## marruk

Als Timmerhuis bewoner deze brief ontvangen. Start sloop medio zomer


----------



## Eric Offereins

It will start at 1 August, first some demolition and towards the end of the year the piling. 



Bagelvoort said:


> Dat wordt mooi terugkomen van verkansie
> 
> “Verkeersbesluit verkeersmaatregelen bouwproject “Post Rotterdam” aan het Rodezand, Stadhuisstraat en Haagseveer
> 
> Centrum 21/0009444 AS21/06456
> 
> De directeur van cluster Stadsontwikkeling,
> overwegende,
> 
> dat bij uitspraak van de Raad van State van 17 maart 2021 de omgevingsvergunning voor de gedeeltelijke sloop, restauratie en nieuwbouw van het rijksmonument Postkantoor aan de Coolsingel 42 te Rotterdam onherroepelijk is geworden;
> *dat het project "Post Rotterdam" de restauratie en herbestemming van het voormalige hoofdpostkantoor aan de Coolsingel 42 behelst en de bouw van een woontoren met een hoogte van 155 meter* aan de achterkant van dit gebouw, aan het Rodezand;
> 
> dat op of omstreeks 1 augustus 2021 gestart zal worden met de uitvoering van de (bouw)werkzaamheden;
> 
> dat ten behoeve van de werkzaamheden een bouwplaats zal worden ingericht, waarvoor het Rodezand gedurende de bouwperiode van circa 4 jaar zal moeten worden afgesloten voor het doorgaande verkeer;…”


----------



## Eric Offereins

Checked the location today. Apparently around 1 august means the 16th with the closure of this street. 










banners at the front side:


----------



## Eric Offereins

First fences put up, but nothing serious yet. I'll check on Monday again if I can.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Getting started:


----------



## LTV1905

Love this project. Could potentially look very nice once completed.


----------



## Eric Offereins

10 september 



















If you need some furniture:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Eric Offereins said:


> If you need some furniture:


Or a piano...


----------



## Eric Offereins

demolition started: 




marruk said:


> vandaag gaan ze verder met een hoogwerker, gaat al een stuk sneller. Verbaasd me wel dat er net als gisteren maar twee man aan het werk zijn


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 oktober, slowly and carefully the middle section of the building gets demolished:


----------



## Eric Offereins

More serious demolition now: 




renterghem said:


> Untitled by 010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

taken today:



marruk said:


> Ondertussen houden ze het tempo er goed in


----------



## Eric Offereins

28 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456656728687251467


----------



## Eric Offereins

7 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

21 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 november, Demolition of the above ground part is almost completed but there is still a basement to remove. 



marruk said:


> Nog even een fotootje van vanavond


----------



## Eric Offereins

From the Dutch forum today: 

Removing the old foundations:


marruk said:


> Bij de plas water rechts onderin zijn ze de fundering aan het verwijderen, geeft helaas nu wel veel herrie





marruk said:


> Hier kun je zien dat in ieder geval de natuurstenen onderkant zichtbaar is geworden. Heb goede hoop dat de originele gevel daarboven ook grotendeels nog aanwezig is


----------



## Eric Offereins

11 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473205797794594817


----------



## Eric Offereins

9 January:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Picture from 27 february, still busy removing the old underground foundation, including pilies



marruk said:


> met dit apparaat


----------



## Eric Offereins

16 February:


----------



## Eric Offereins

27 februari: new rig, this time to construct the retaining wall of the building pit:


----------



## Eric Offereins

10 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins

16 March:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504049254888792064


----------



## Eric Offereins

Piling has started!   
This thread can be moved to the U/C section. 




Momo1435 said:


> Vandaag de laatste damwanden die nog niet helemaal er in waren gedrukt er verder ingeheid, lekker veel hei lawaai dus.
> 
> 
> 20220317_120414 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Er staat verder ook al een boormachine klaar.
> 
> 
> Post Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

19 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Glad to have a neighbor overlooking this site: 



marruk said:


> zal niet lang meer duren nu


----------



## Eric Offereins

Drilling in full swing: 



drillmaster said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins

27 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins

31 March, drilling will take a couple of months:


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins

areal view. 24 out of the 110 piles are done now. 



drillmaster said:


> *een iets ouder plaatje via Frp production
> 
> teller staat op 24*


----------



## Eric Offereins

8 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins

New Images Reveal Construction Progress of ODA's POST Rotterdam


Omnam Group (OMNAM) and ODA have shared the progress of their restoration and reinvention project of the historic post office, POST Rotterdam.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## drillmaster

Pilecount is 40. Still going strong.


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins

4 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins

11 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins

14 June: 








is


----------



## Eric Offereins

2 July:


----------



## Eric Offereins

23 July:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Piling almost completed, the construction are has been expanded for the next phase.



















most of this space will probably be used for storage of materials and equipment.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Another fabulous addition to Rotterdam's skyline


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins

27 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins

25 september. Piling almost completed. Only a few needed for the foundations of the tower cranes.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Piling is now completed and the excavation has started. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575469405198221312


----------



## Eric Offereins

3 October, digging: 



postbewoner said:


> Langzaam maar zeker..


----------



## Eric Offereins

8 October:


----------

